# European trucks or American ones?



## DanteXavier

Just wondering which style everyone prefers. Personally, I don't like the American trucks nearly as much, mostly because I don't like their "in your face!" attitude. They're just big, brash, and they don't look all that great in my opinion unless you like that type of stuff, which most Americans seem to for some reason (be big, be brash, in your face "GO *BIG RIGS*!!!" type of attitude is common in the US).




























In Europe and most of the rest of the world(besides Australia and Maybe New Zealand), the trucks are more stylish. They still haul just as much, still do the same work, but look good doing it. I mean, just look at these;




























They haul stuff and look good doing it. I dunno, i've just always preferred their look. Less "in your face", and more style, despite the fact that trucks aren't even really meant to be stylish.


----------



## Dissenter

In Australia (home of the road train) American makes predominate for long distance haulage, Kenworth, Freightliner, Western Star, Mack etc. (built in Aus in right hand drive). They almost always have sleeper cabs too, which seem to be noticely absent from Euro trucks. Euro trucks are common in urban areas though. Have to say I prefer the American style, seeing one of those roaring toward you towing three trailers, weaving all over the road on a narrow outback highway will put the fear of God into anyone.


----------



## gladisimo

American trucks have more presence and bling, European ones are more practical and understated (as trucks should be). But aesthetically, I like American ones better.


----------



## snupix

My favorite:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Great DantXavier, you managed to find pics of the best looking American trucks and the shittiest European trucks.


----------



## Cloudship

I like the styling of the European trucks better, but I think most Americans much prefer the American Style, which is a more industrial look than high-tech style. However, in the US at least, there is a huge preference for conventional cabs - they ride better, you don't have to tile the cab every time you need to access the engine, and they are a bit safer - with a whole lot of engine between you and whatever it is you hit. In the US, where length limits are no longer as strict, most larger trucks are conventional cab.


----------



## savas

Here some more of SCANIA


----------



## DanteXavier

SuomiPoika said:


> Great DantXavier, you managed to find pics of the best looking American trucks and the shittiest European trucks.


Those were some of my favorite European truck pictures. I've had them on my computer for a while. Sorry if you don't like them


----------



## Boeing!

Italian *IVECO* group is now one of the world’s largest manufacturers in the transport sector.
http://www.iveco.com/
*The group operates through the following brands:
Iveco, Iveco Motors, Iveco Magirus, Astra, Seddon Atkinson and Irisbus. *
http://www.stralis.iveco.com/


----------



## Accura4Matalan

The words 'out of context' come to mind :?


----------



## Boeing!

^^ 
IVECO is the All Blacks official global sponsor.


----------



## C-Beam

Is there a difference in turn radius between US and Euro style trucks?


----------



## USAPatriot

Talk about baised and one sided this thread is. Look over the types of American trucks again. Thats an old American style you show. Look at kenworths now, Freightliners, and others.


----------



## USAPatriot

Some more American Trucks, not outdated ones like shown in first post that has old crummy pictures for American trucks, and fancy high tech images of Euro trucks.








Peterbilt.








Classic American truck style. Peterbilt.








Some modern Frieghtliner trucks.








Freightliner truck.








New Kenworth design for 2007.








A Kenworth.








Kenworth.








Mack Truck.








Older International semi.







Modern American semi.


----------



## USAPatriot

A few more American semi trucks.








Freightliner.








Another Freightliner.








Kenworth I beleive.


----------



## krull

They both look kind of cool. But I go with the American Trucks. They do seem to have a lot of room for the passanger and others. They also look so powerful and stronger. I know that is just a look, not that there is any difference in strenght of both trucks.


----------



## Xusein

Overall, I don't like trucks...but the American ones look better.


----------



## Sen

I like European trucks, espeically VOLVO.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

American trucks with long noses are useless in Europe. You can't supply a supermarket with such a long nose, since truckroutes and loading docks have little space. 

As i see at my work, they have 1 inch left-over at front, and 2 inches at the backside.


----------



## Aokromes

krull said:


> They both look kind of cool. But I go with the American Trucks. They do seem to have a lot of room for the passanger and others. They also look so powerful and stronger. I know that is just a look, not that there is any difference in strenght of both trucks.


¿passangers? ¿since when a truck is a public mass transport?


----------



## Parzival

In Sweden. We have boat american-style volvo trucks and scania trucks. However european style is more common.


----------



## Mr Bricks

European trucks look more high-tech but I olso like the industrial look of American trucks very much.


----------



## burek2000

actually first picture in the post 37 is a wrong example- truck is a mack being made in the time when mack belonged to french renault- ie. look on similarity to magnum model in the post 32


----------



## [email protected]

burek2000 said:


> actually first picture in the post 37 is a wrong example- truck is a mack being made in the time when mack belonged to french renault- ie. look on similarity to magnum model in the post 32


Of course, I hope everyone understood this...
Do you know what is an ironic joke ? :sly:

It is the same thing with the Reanult Midliner and the Mack Mid-liner:


















Renault & Mack Midlum:


















Renault Premium Distribution & Mack Premium 4x2:


















Renault Premium Route & Mack Qantum:


----------



## Kiryl

I like american ones.I see all the time European trucks, and when you see all time the same thing,that thing gets ordinary


----------



## gladisimo

No offence, the renault trucks are really fugly.


----------



## Parzival

PURE SWEDISH VOLVO TRUCKS


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

What about Japanese trucks?


----------



## gladisimo

Japanese bling can give rappers here a run for their money!

I love Volvo trucks =)


----------



## polako

I love Volvo trucks, both European and American style. 

Especially this one.


----------



## Talbot

I do like the American Volvos a lot also. Europe has some pretty stylish trucks especially that Renault truck, but I have to stick with American.

Leave it to the Japenese to have a truck that looks like it will literally turn into a transformer.


----------



## icracked

Coming from an Asian, I'll say American trucks look better, especially the Freightliner brand


----------



## Bertez

Talbot said:


> I do like the American Volvos a lot also. Europe has some pretty stylish trucks especially that Renault truck, but I have to stick with American.
> 
> Leave it to the Japenese to have a truck that looks like it will literally turn into a transformer.


lmfao...aha...Well it's unique.


----------



## yayoo

I love the new renault one !!!
Really futuristic!!


----------



## [email protected]

yayoo said:


> I love the new renault one !!!
> Really futuristic!!


Because, like the Renault Magnum Vega, the Renault Radiance is a "concept truck"... 

http://www.renault-trucks.co.uk/renault-trucks-plus-radiance_325_1.html?lang=en


----------



## Glodenox

The thing is: both are to be used in different cases.

I'd say that in about 85% of the cases, the European style is the best. Why?
The American types have such a strong engine that they're mass polluting (not the first time I hear that from an American vehicle by the way) and often unfit for the job. The other 15% of the cases are those for long-distance traffic. My estimation can be very wrong because I'm living in a very densely populated country, but I do know that delivering goods in a city with the American styled truck is a lot harder (I've seen truckers try and fail).

The European styled trucks take in less space and have enough power for what they actually have to do without wasting power. They are equally safe in regular traffic (hitting a rock will be different of course...), but the American style is safer for pedestrians. If a pedestrian would be hit by the European style, they'd end up below the vehicle. With the American style, you end up either on the windscreen or above the vehicle, making the survival rates higher.

About the Renault truck, have you noticed how small that rear-view mirror is?!?! I REALLY hope that's not just a mirror, but something like a camera. Otherwise the death toll on bicycles is going to sky-rocket here hno: 

- Greetz Glodenox


----------



## [email protected]

Glodenox said:


> About the Renault truck, have you noticed how small that rear-view mirror is?!?! I REALLY hope that's not just a mirror, but something like a camera. Otherwise the death toll on bicycles is going to sky-rocket here hno:


If you had clicked on the link, you would have seen this:


----------



## Cloudship

Glodenox said:


> The thing is: both are to be used in different cases.
> 
> I'd say that in about 85% of the cases, the European style is the best. Why?
> The American types have such a strong engine that they're mass polluting (not the first time I hear that from an American vehicle by the way) and often unfit for the job. The other 15% of the cases are those for long-distance traffic. My estimation can be very wrong because I'm living in a very densely populated country, but I do know that delivering goods in a city with the American styled truck is a lot harder (I've seen truckers try and fail).
> 
> The European styled trucks take in less space and have enough power for what they actually have to do without wasting power. They are equally safe in regular traffic (hitting a rock will be different of course...), but the American style is safer for pedestrians. If a pedestrian would be hit by the European style, they'd end up below the vehicle. With the American style, you end up either on the windscreen or above the vehicle, making the survival rates higher.
> 
> About the Renault truck, have you noticed how small that rear-view mirror is?!?! I REALLY hope that's not just a mirror, but something like a camera. Otherwise the death toll on bicycles is going to sky-rocket here hno:
> 
> - Greetz Glodenox


In Europe, you are right. In the US, I would say the percentage is the other way around. The American trucks pictured are the ling distance versions, which spend a vast amount of their time barraling down the road at 65mph or more. And in those cases where they are on more urban streets, they are usually going to transfer stations or something like that. So the nimblemess is not necessarily a virture. We do have smaller trucks, too, which aren't so over powered and are a little smaller, which are used for more local delivery.


----------



## Glodenox

Ah ok, I should've clicked that link indeed. Oh well... Then I guess it's still ok 

I wasn't sure of the system in America, but now that you've explained it to me, I can fully understand it  

If an American styled truck is used with more than one carriage, I can agree with its use, otherwise they're just too polluting.

- Greetz Glodenox


----------



## alsen

I'm 'bored' with European trucks because too many of them in malaysia,so i choose american trucks .what a poor reason but i still think american one look better


----------



## Nephasto

Cloudship said:


> Our highways are a lot more open in some places, and quite flat. 80mph in some cases really is not all that much, when the rest of the traffic is averaging about 90. We do have areas of the country where 75mph is the speed limit.



Well, I think the average speed of cars on european freeways is higher than on american ones, but still, trucks don't usually go faster than 100km/h (63mph). 
Remember that for example in Germany, in most autobahn stretches there isn't even a speed limit for cars, but for trucks it's 90 km/h(56mph) or something like that.


----------



## itsmevishal2k4

Matthieu said:


> Europe is unbeatable here
> 
> Kqd_CmKN7o


nothing shows up for me?


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Nephasto said:


> 80 mph(128km/h)?! Trucks doing 80 mph?? Are you sure you aren't exagerating?!


He-he  I think Gladisimo is exagerating a bit. The speed limit for trucks in Western States (CA, OR, WA) is exactly same as in Europe - 90 km/h (55 mph). They do sometimes drive over the limit, but I can't recall seeing them doing more than 105 km/h (65 mph). Police in western states seem to pay an extra attention to truckers because on rural stretches of I-5 I had seen more traffic stops involving trucks than passenger cars. In Oregon, for instances, in all 900 kms that I drove, I only saw stopped trucks and no small cars at all.


----------



## UD2

take a drive along the 401 in Canada, you'll see trucks doing 120 everywhere.


----------



## andysimo123

You won't ever see many trucks doing over 60 mph. Afew might be unlimited or going down a hill but it doesn't happen much most trucks are limited 60 mph and the standard running speed is 55 mph. A fully loaded truck is going to struggle to get near top speed but the drivers have times to keep to and alot are very skilled.


----------



## isaidso

Yup, 120k is rather standard for many trucks on Canadian highways. What ever happened to Canadian truck manufacturer Western Star? I know they were sold to a foreign company and then 100% of production was moved to the USA, but do they still make that brand?


----------



## dallasburg

i like the newer american ones better although the Iveco ones are pretty cool too.


----------



## FM 2258

I like American trucks. The European ones look like they're made for pussies. American trucks seem much more masculine.


----------



## Ringil

FM 2258 said:


> I like American trucks. The European ones look like they're made for pussies. American trucks seem much more masculine.


that's also a way to look at it :lol:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

When I just moved to America, it was very entertaining to drive along big and masculine American trucks. Film "Duel" always came to my mind, but later watching the film again, I noticed that the killer-truck had a flat front - just like older European trucks :| Personally, I would prefer to see both American and European types of trucks on American roads.


----------



## DanteXavier

FM 2258 said:


> I like American trucks. The European ones look like they're made for pussies. American trucks seem much more masculine.


Well, you don't have to be mean about it mate:lol:


----------



## Cloudship

We call them cab-overs. There are still a few around, though not too many. At one point some states had length limits, which encouraged the cab over style. But there has more recently been a big drive to safety, and in that respect the conventional long nose has a lot going for it.


----------



## KoolKeatz

speedlimits on the highway?! sounds funny for a german :nocrook: (but im not sure about trucks.)
uve posted some ugly european trucks. how about this one:










nevertheless i vote for the american trucks. they look more unique. i like these old-school monsters!


----------



## Rizzato

Ive seen some very nice trucks from europe and the U.S.
its all based on your preference. If you want the old fashioned grit of an 18wheeler, with chrome and masculinity, then you will like american trucks.
however the younger generation in their 18-25 years old range will enjoy the styling of a european truck which is more aerodynamic.
simple really.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

European trucks look more futuristic (aka technologically advanced) while American ones look more heavy duty. 

I would personally prefer Volvo FH16:


----------



## philvia

i prefer the european styling just because it looks more futuristic and i'm all about that... even though they do look week and inferior to the american style trucks


----------



## gladisimo

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> When I just moved to America, it was very entertaining to drive along big and masculine American trucks. Film "Duel" always came to my mind, but later watching the film again, I noticed that the killer-truck had a flat front - just like older European trucks :| Personally, I would prefer to see both American and European types of trucks on American roads.


I agree, I regret voting for Americans now. 

Both are very cool IMO. Volvos and MBZs are nice. I still say the Renaults are ugly mofos.

I like both Europeans and Americans


----------



## goschio

Rizzato said:


> Ive seen some very nice trucks from europe and the U.S.
> its all based on your preference. If you want the old fashioned grit of an 18wheeler, with chrome and masculinity, then you will like american trucks.
> however the younger generation in their 18-25 years old range will enjoy the styling of a european truck which is more aerodynamic.
> simple really.


A european truck more aerodynamic? Ever realised the the front is flat.


----------



## Modern Design

yayoo said:


> I love the new renault one !!!
> Really futuristic!!


Sweet moma!!!As a modern design fanatic ..i have to say that this truck looks amazing!!!!those trucks from japan look plain uglyhno:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Are they even allowed to have tinted windscreen? This Renault looks... umm.... ugly! I was trying to find an intelligent substitute for 'ugly' but to no avail


----------

